# Aqaurium and Underwater Habitat shots



## ChrisLukhaup (Nov 18, 2012)

hello,

at the moment i am in Florida for another Plantahunter Tour. With me is Stefan Hummel from the DENNERLE. We are looking for some nice spots sep. for water plants. Attached some of my pics.

viele grüße
Chris


----------



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

These are great shots. Can you pass on some technical info???


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Really cool shots there.


----------

